
Ask HN: Google QPX Express API is done next week – anybody found a replacement? - Gaussian
I used QPX to build a popular feature on our ski travel site:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zrankings.com&#x2F;powderfares<p>The ski season is drawing to a close, obviously, so we&#x27;ll basically make it through this season with this intact. But I have yet to find another API that gives the same kind of queryable access to the flight database (ITA, owned by Google).<p>Is this simply a case where startups&#x2F;small companies are now out of luck, full stop? Or does anybody know of a decent alternative that has cropped up?<p>Needless to say, this decision by Google, along with a few other data points, has soured my outlook on their status as the arbiter of so much of the world&#x27;s useful data.
======
ezekg
I've been using Kiwi's API [0] after I was blacklisted from QPX for a buggy
rate-limit backoff implementation (before the news of the shutdown). Never got
a response from QPX support, and I was a paying QPX customer. Kiwi is a lot
nicer to work with anyways, and they offer deep URLs so that you can link to a
booking page.

[0]: [https://docs.kiwi.com/](https://docs.kiwi.com/)

~~~
Gaussian
Thanks for this - looks promising.

